# small arboreal tarantulas??



## wilson1983 (Mar 1, 2011)

hi, anyone know of any small arboreal tarantulas that would live happy in a exo terra nano? i know alot of true spiders would but im not really into them!

thanks


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

To be honest most medium sized arboreals would be fine in there. A P. metallica maybe? Avicularia purpurea? Any avic really.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

I keep Perinochilus sp's in them comfortably


----------



## wilson1983 (Mar 1, 2011)

i find them ok for sub-adult avics but a bit cramped for adult females!


----------



## wilson1983 (Mar 1, 2011)

im really thinking of some kind of dwarf species!


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

wilson1983 said:


> i find them ok for sub-adult avics but a bit cramped for adult females!


I keep most of my Avics in large sweet jars which are smaller than a nano with no problems, it's only the biggest I move up into glass enclosures.

Why don't you try an Avicularia minatrix?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Most of the Tapi's don't get too big.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

A psalmo would be fine in a nano too


----------



## wilson1983 (Mar 1, 2011)

do any of you know of any dwarf arboreal sp.?? i mean any classed as dwarf??


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I can't think of any tbh


----------



## wilson1983 (Mar 1, 2011)

well thanks anyways:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

wilson1983 said:


> do any of you know of any dwarf arboreal sp.?? i mean any classed as dwarf??


Sneezy, Sleepy, Dopey, Doc, Happy, Bashful and Grumpy in a treehouse.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Have a look at/for Oligoxtstre 'Atlantic Forest' they're at least semi arboreal going by the behavior of the 2 juves I've got here . Also the Ophnaecus sp. 'blue' but not too sure if they're actual dwarfs or not .


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> A psalmo would be fine in a nano too



If my P.cambridgei is a male i will probably keep him in my Nano that i have, will save me trying to find a decent tank for it :2thumb:.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

wilson1983 said:


> i find them ok for sub-adult avics but a bit cramped for adult females!


no- most keepers find nano's fine for adult avics, plenty of room in there even for the large ones like peru purple. i've got an adult female peru purple in a 12'' exo cube, & she's practically lost in there!


----------



## septicrazorwire (Aug 2, 2011)

i found that the nano is a bit risky with some of the more aggresive species coz if the dart for the door when you open it there's alot of room to slip through i prefer tanks with lids on top not the front

just my opinion 

scott


----------



## wilson1983 (Mar 1, 2011)

septicrazorwire said:


> i found that the nano is a bit risky with some of the more aggresive species coz if the dart for the door when you open it there's alot of room to slip through i prefer tanks with lids on top not the front
> 
> just my opinion
> 
> scott


i think thats why it has a bit you can open at the top mate!


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

wilson1983 said:


> i think thats why it has a bit you can open at the top mate!


:lol2: Plus tarantula are usually attacked from above by birds so they would be more defensive if you approached them from the top


----------

